# challenge - figuring out a 365 day template



## msf (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an idea for a collage of 365 pictures for a baby portrait.  One picture a day.  I plan to offer this to customers, but I dont expect anyone to want to do this, not to mention it wouldnt give me a day off for an entire year, so I wont offer this to customers come to think of it. 

But once we have a kid, I think this is something I would like to do.

So im trying to figure out how many rows and columns I will need to display all 365 with out having any additional cells.  I could hav ea space in the center of the collage, that is larger than the rst that can have a family picture or text or something.  so that means the rows and columns have to be an odd number.  Another option is to have 4 cells in the corners somewhere that take up 4 spots, but im not sure I like that idea.

I was able to generate one grid that worked, but I dont like the empty spaces it leaves behind.

its a 23 by 17 grid, with a plus sign in the center that has empty spots. center most is 3 x 2 with 3x2 on the top and bottom and 2x2 on the left and right.

I thought maybe someone around here would enjoy this challenge.  

I plan to print this on a 16x20, but I dont think print size matters when trying to come up with the grid, since it just changes the width and height of the cells.

I think I plan to put the pictures in order in a circular clockwise motion, top left eventually going to the center.


----------



## msf (Mar 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I was also thinking of taking one image, putting it over all 365, and then adjust each of the 365's color to match the one on top, then remove the top image, so over all the 365 images would look like one image from a distance.  im not sure what this is called but they use to do something like this in magazines a few years ago, cept they didnt adjust the images to suit the needs, probably.


----------

